# St. Simons Island restaurants



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Will be at St. Simons in a couple of weeks for 4 days. Fishing with a guide one day and surf/pier fishing the rest of the time. 
Now the important part - SEAFOOD.
Looking for restaurant recommendations. NOT looking for fancy or an extensive wine list. 
AM looking for a big ol' Captains Platter type thing of fried seafood.
Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Railroader (Sep 18, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Will be at St. Simons in a couple of weeks for 4 days. Fishing with a guide one day and surf/pier fishing the rest of the time.
> Now the important part - SEAFOOD.
> Looking for restaurant recommendations. NOT looking for fancy or an extensive wine list.
> AM looking for a big ol' Captains Platter type thing of fried seafood.
> Any recommendations? Thanks!



Jinrights Seafood 
The Crab Trap 
Barbara Jeans 
The Red Barn (Benny's) 

Are are long standing, family run, dang good places to eat. 

While in town, you should also go hit Willie's Weenie Wagon for chili dogs and a pork chop sammich. 

Lotta good eatin' on my list!


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Jinrights Seafood
> The Crab Trap
> Barbara Jeans
> The Red Barn (Benny's)
> ...


Thank You sir!


----------



## charlie81 (Sep 18, 2022)

I agree with the above but would have to add Iguanas. They have my favorite fried shrimp and not too expensive.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2022)

charlie81 said:


> I agree with the above but would have to add Iguanas. They have my favorite fried shrimp and not too expensive.


I came across their website and was wondering about them. Looks like they are very close to the pier. Going to give them a try for lunch one of the days we are pier fishing.
Thanks!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 19, 2022)

My choice on the island would be Crabdaddys,  Skippers Fish Camp if you venture to Darien.


----------



## MOTS (Sep 19, 2022)

Iguanas


----------



## washercan4 (Oct 6, 2022)

Willie's Weenie Wagon is a must on any trips to the coast. It sure isn't high class dining but the food is great. You know it's a good place when the locals are lined up out to the road.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Oct 8, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Jinrights Seafood
> The Crab Trap
> Barbara Jeans
> The Red Barn (Benny's)
> ...


Don’t forget
Marshside grill
Mudcat charlies
B&J’s
Skippers
So many excellent places around here. BUT,,,,,, I would stay away from hungry crab. After you eat at some of the other places I’m sorry but opening that place was a waste of money.


----------



## seachaser (Oct 8, 2022)

Guys the best restaurant is fiddlers hands down.


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 8, 2022)

Jinright's is the best in Coastal Ga.  Get the platter for two


----------



## Coastal Tiger (Oct 11, 2022)

A lot of good one's mentioned.  I'll add:
Catch 228, Wolf Island Oyster Co., and Gnat's Landing in Redfern Village
Zachary's Riverhouse, Driftwood Bistro, and The Wharf on Jekyll Island


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2022)

I like the first list, but I also try to go to Bennie's.  An island tradition.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Oct 11, 2022)

ridgerunner404 said:


> Mudcat charlies
> B&J’s
> Skippers.



Never been impressed with any of these. They’re always busy, and the locals seem to love em. But I’ve never had a great meal at them. I wouldn’t even rate them as mediocre. I love fishing out of Darien, but I’m still waiting to find good food there.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 11, 2022)

Might not be the place for you


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 11, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> I like the first list, but I also try to go to Bennie's.  An island tradition.



The  brunch on Sundays is amazing. Take my crew in there most Sundays…good steaks too!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 13, 2022)

Surprised that Mullet Bay and the Frederica House didn't make the list.

I'll take those two and Benny's Red Barn over all the rest unless I am wanting crab soup!


----------



## seachaser (Oct 14, 2022)

Go to Fiddlers and order the scallop bowl and you will change your mind.


----------



## seachaser (Oct 14, 2022)

Also in you want a great Italian meal go to Tramici and order the short rib ravioli and your welcome.


----------

